# Study Finds CAFE Loophole Encourages Bigger Vehicles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

University of Michigan study illustrates that there may be a substantial financial incentive to produce larger vehicles, defeating purpose of the policy.

More...


----------

